# Breed Identification help



## Kaption9 (Mar 4, 2017)

My Grimm at 5 weeks and at 6 months. Mom and dad were brindle. He's blue with stripes coming in more every day. Apbt or bully? Any ideas? He's about 50 lbs @ 6 months old. I have pics of the mom and dad also. Not sure how big they were exactly.


----------



## Kaption9 (Mar 4, 2017)

Mom and dad.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Not APBT. A bull breed mix of some type. 
Wicked cute pup though. Giant paws too.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

you can tell at birth or a few days after whether or not a pup is brindle, and this guy looks to be pretty solid. His parents look like randomly bred pit mixes, so I'd go with calling him a bull breed mix. He's cute!


----------



## Kaption9 (Mar 4, 2017)

thanks guys. I think he's gonna be a big boy.


----------



## Kaption9 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thinking he's gonna be a big boy


----------



## Surprised1 (Mar 29, 2017)

*Bo & Lilly*

My pup is a dead ringer for Kaption9's pup shown in this thread. Got him at 6 weeks from a moron that was in the process of "dumpsterizing" him because he was the "runt" of the litter. After a few, um, "words" were exchanged the pup found a home forever. That was in mid-September 2016. Bottle fed him until he graduated to puppy chow. "Bo," short for Bocephus, is now 6 1/2 months old, weighs 70 lbs, has had all his shots, sleeps draped across my legs (will NOT sleep anywhere else), and is strong as a frickin' ox. I have NO CLUE what his bloodline is...the "moron" was not very forthcoming, so I'm looking for a little help in hopes of not having to shell out $100 for a DNA analysis. I'm on a fixed income and $100 would put a pretty big dent in my budget. These photos may not be the best...will try to take some better ones in the AM. I also have a Pitt named Lilly...7 months old, 65 lbs., and both dogs get along fine...they were raised together. Well crap, apparently I can't put photos in the post. All it gives me is a "url address" choice. OK, so be it...look at the photos of Kaption9's pup (Black pup, white blazed chest, perky ears....dead ringer for "Bo," except in age perhaps.


----------



## Surprised1 (Mar 29, 2017)

*Your pup*



Kaption9 said:


> Thinking he's gonna be a big boy


Your pup is the spitting image of my "Bo." Freaked me out when I saw the picture, the resemblance is so exact, even the white blaze. WHAT breed or mix is he?? Would save me about $85-100 for a DNA test, which I can't really afford. Bo is 7 months, 68 lbs, stands 19 1/2" at the shoulder, looks EXACTLY like that pup in your post, white blaze, otherwise solid black, perky ears...DEAD RINGER!!! :hammer:

Thanks for your time.


----------

